# Star 93.7 Boston



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Anybody know what happened to it?I loved that station lol.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

That station was for Volkswagan driveing hippys and metro sexuals . Good riddenance.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

They were tired of being harassed by the WAAF 107.3 staff and quit.

And while this was not the true reason, this actually happened since both studios were beside each other in the same building. :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

stm4710";p="62710 said:


> That station was for Volkswagan driveing hippys and metro sexuals . Good riddenance.


I don't drive a Volkswagen.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Hey STM, I dont drive a VW either...What do you listen to? Im sure you have kiss 108 locked on your bearcat portable scanner


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I guess I'll go park the VW now?


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Below is the definition of a Metro Sexual if anyone was wondering (I had no clue).

*What is a metro sexual man? It's loosely defined as a trendy, straight man who enjoys pampering himself with things such as manicures, facials and massages. A man with a keen sense of grooming and fashion. *

I guess that leaves me out...and I don't drive a VW either.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Country 99.5 and 97.5!!!!!! + 105.7 , 94.5 &amp; raw dawg comedy on Sirius.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Amen stm4710!! Or if your out west her in the boonies, 104.9, 97.9, or 95.3. 8)


----------

